# FurFright Con Panels Are you going to be there?



## cybercat (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi there this is Stephie aka Cybercat

I'll be doing two panels at FurFright this year.

I'll be teaching some basic drawing / inking  techniques on Friday at 5pm and then Computer Coloring with Open Canvas  on Saturday at 12pm. 

I'd like to get a guestimate of how many people plan on attending so I make sure to bring enough supplys with me.  

So if you think you might be interested in participating please let me know!! I'd hate to not have enough information sheets for every one!


Thanks so much!


----------

